# FreeBSD-13.0-STABLE: Installer USB Error: uhub_reattach_port: giving up port reset - device vanished



## boomspto (Jan 11, 2022)

Greetings, 

I spent the last few afternoons attempting to install FreeBSD-13.0-STABLE-amd64-20211216 but am getting errors once I boot into the graphical installer. The error is *uhub_reattach_port: giving up port reset - device vanished.*  This error keeps running over the graphical installer interface until it fills the screen. I've had luck installing FreeBSD 14.0-CURRENT off the same USB stick but it appears this version is bleeding edge and I should be running 13 stable. I've tried the .img and .iso images, different ports, unplugging all usb peripherals, disabling secure boot, disabling AHCI mode ... nothing seems to make a difference.  To recap, 14 CURRENT installs fine but 12 and 13 result in the same errors. I'm running Arch and some other distros without issues.  I'd appreciate any insight more experienced BSD users might have.

See screenshots

Thanks!


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 11, 2022)

boomspto said:


> uhub_reattach_port: giving up port reset - device vanished



Maybe this: 

FreeBSD bug 237666 – repeated messages of "uhub_reattach_port: giving up port reset - device vanished"


----------



## boomspto (Jan 11, 2022)

I'm going to have to chalk this one up to user error. I was able to get this working after selecting the USB's EFI partition as the boot drive from my bios. Apparently the installer partition was bootable but throwing errors. Thanks for the response.


----------

